# Command And Conquer Generals Zero Hour Lag



## vitalssj (Jul 6, 2004)

Whenever i play command and conquer ZeroHour when i get 5 minutes into the game it lags up ALOT where i would say its going at 5 fps a second.It is really strange because i have a Radeon 9800 XT with updated drivers and a pentium 4 3.0 I cant figure out what the problem is.even with the lowest settings it still does it


----------



## Biltin (Jun 21, 2004)

The bigger the map, or the more teams that are on a map, will cause more and more lag during the "missions", as tanks, soldiers, buildings, etc are being built by every base.

have you tried playing singlelayer with only 1 other team to see if the game runs smooth?


----------



## vitalssj (Jul 6, 2004)

yea i vs 1 medium army he sends like 4 tanks and i kill them then after he sends another wave maby 5 minutes later it gets so freaking laggy its like 10 fps for 1 guy with 6 tanks and i only have helicopters


----------



## Pengu (Jan 27, 2004)

vitalssj said:


> yea i vs 1 medium army he sends like 4 tanks and i kill them then after he sends another wave maby 5 minutes later it gets so freaking laggy its like 10 fps for 1 guy with 6 tanks and i only have helicopters


this game lags a lot u wasted your money


----------



## Maggz (Jun 27, 2003)

I have 0% lag in that game you didnt waste your money somethings wrong. Could there be a memory issue (RAM) or possibly an overheating problem? Possibly a problem with the game or too much running in background. The 9800xt should have no problem.


----------



## stevenkb5258 (Jul 20, 2004)

This is assuming you have Windows XP,

Press Ctrl+alt+Delete
You should see the Task Manager,

Click the tab marked processes

On the tabs just below that press the user name tab

Close every process except for ones with the user name as local service, network service, and windows. Don't end explorer.exe or taskmgr.exe.

or invest in more ram. try to get the latest version of your game.


----------



## vitalssj (Jul 6, 2004)

i have 1 gig of ram and this all started after i put this mod in called Zero Hour Reborn for the expansion pack Zero Hour Nothing overheats or nothing.It doesnt do it on the internet but it does it in single player what the heck! Also no background programs are on i already closed all of them that arent needed.DAMN YOU GATOR!!


----------



## Maggz (Jun 27, 2003)

If you have gator chances are you might have other malware problems you might want to head over to the security forums and get diagnosed. Also Reborn might be causing the problems since it isnt developed by EA.


----------



## Mtech7988 (Aug 19, 2004)

I've seen this problem listed in many other forums too. If your PC is up to well up to specs. for this game, disable AGP 8x, run it at 4x first, it should be either stop freezing or be much better. If it still then lags or if you are already
are running in 4x and lags; you then need an overclocking utility. If you have a video card running an Nvidia Driver and GeForceFX chipset. You can get EXPERTtool from the Gainward website. I have three desktop PC's and a laptop and found that this utility can be installed on any Nvidia/GeForceFX Chipset video cards(not only Gainwards own VC's, but I do recommend them). A rule of thumb when clocking if you do not understand benchmark stastics...NEVER set the overclocking speed as high as it can possibly go, I suggest increasing it in increments of 5 mhz and then perform a check.


----------



## Golgor (Jun 8, 2008)

Me and a couple of friends had this problem for pretty long too. And while we were experimenting with different ways to get rid of it one of us minimized the game and all of the sudden all others got no lag at all. We tried some more and figured, maybe its about the full screen support?

Anyways, we tried it in window mode... and everything went great. No mismatch, no lag at all. Still pretty early in testing this method but if you tried everything else this might be worth a try.

How to:
Create a shortcut to your generals.exe and append "-win" to the "Target" of the shortcut.
http://www.tjofraes.se/generals.jpg


----------

